# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  ТОП 85 самых смешных профессий

## Vanya

Агроном аэродрома (зачем?)Аппаратчик мокрой классификации (мокрушник, значит...)Аппаратчик по насасыванию диафрагм (насосется, бывало, диафрагм, и набоковую...)Аппаратчик шаровых мельниц (курили, точно курили!)Артист ритуальных услуг (Бедный Йорик...)Бегунщик смесительных бегунов (ЛСД. Однозначно!)Бригадир двора изложниц (изложницы... звучит!)Варщик шубного лоскута (сырые шубы не едим!)Верховой доменной печи (в бурке и с саблей наголо)Вздымщик (полезная профессия)Гибщик труб (без него никак)Главный коньячный мастер (очень, очень достойная профессия)Главный обогатитель (ну! Этих даже по фамилиям знаем J )Главный специалист по технике консервации телевизионных программ (сильно)Давильщик (кореш вздымщика не иначе)Дежурный по объединению (а вы все ВТО, НАТО, ЕС...)Делильщик кружев (правильно! А то кто-нибудь один все захапает!)Демонстратор пластических поз (звучит красиво)Долбежник (к давильщику и вздымщику!)Дояр (это не я)Завивальщик спиралей (кто-то же должен...)Заготовщик черни (вот это размах! А что с ней дальше делать?)Загрузчик мелющих тел (чо ты мелешь!)Заливщик голосовых планок (знаю я таких J по субботам особенно)Зубополировщик деталей часов (нифига не понял, но звучит сильно)Изготовитель зубочисток (очень редкая профессия,думаю)Изготовитель макетов матриц (проснись, Нео!)Инженер-лесопатолог (слесарь-гинеколог нервно курит в коридоре)Инспектор по контролю за исполнением поручений (за базар ответишь!)Испытатель бумажных мешков (причем в самолете)Испытатель источников тока (Ай б...! Током бьется!)Испытатель колец (И одно всесильное властелину Мордора)Калькулятор (не поверите, считает!)Капельмейстер (зато часто-часто)Коксоочиститель и Коксоразгрузчик (скажем наркотикам ?Иногда?)Комиссар аварийный (так, на всякий случай...)Круговоротчик (к вздымщику!)Лакировщик глобусов (уникальная профессия! Сколько в ней вселенскогоспокойствия!)Люковой (домовой был давно, теперь вот этот вот...)Мастер леса (просто и со вкусом)Машинист насосной станции для закачки рабочего агента в пласт (Жалкоагента-то...)Машинист холодильника (дпльнего следования)Мойщик мокрых отходов (негоже грязные мокрые отходы выбрасывать!)Монтажник позитива и Монтажник негатива (похоже, не только курили...)Моторист механической лопаты (...)Навивальщик основ ( это что-то мифологическое)Намазчик спичечных коробок (чем, интересно?)Наполнитель приборов жидкостями (толково!)Начальник тренажера (зато какого!)Обкатчик клюквы (клюква. Проверено. Обкатано.)Обрезчик анатомического материала (казалось бы, при чем тут иудаизм?...)Оператор главного пульта управления (вот так вот. Мания величия, однко)Оператор стенда по обыгрыванию клавишных инструментов (в карты на раздевание)Опрокидчик (бывает по пьяни...)Организатор ритуала (хотите вызвать черта или демона - это к нему!)Парусник (а я думал это корабль...)Порционист лао-ча (загадочно...)Посланник (the medium is the message)Приготовитель молочных коктейлей (умиротворенная профессия)Производитель работ (он один работает J )Путевой рабочий на озере (и рыбак на железной дороге)Разводчик (распусчик) холяв (нужная профессия)Раздирщик пакетов (это со зла, со зла)Разрисовщик обоев (веселая, должно быть, профессия)Расправщик (обычно выступает после опрокидчика и давильщика)Регулировщик хвостового хозяйства (без него никуда!)Сестра медицинская диетическая (полезная для здоровья!)Слесарь-испытатель (интересно, какой процент смертонсти?)Сливщик-разливщик (Инь-Янь)Составитель смеси плавленного сыра (очень ответственная должность)Стрелок (это я)Сушильщик дощечек (мечта...)Съемщик резиновых изделий (а вы ИХ еще сами снимаете? Зря!)Техник по племенному делу (особенно касательно южно-африканских племен)Травильщик стекла плавиковой кислотой (какая конкретика. Но вот зачем?...)Упрочнитель деталей (чтоб не разваливались!)Ученый секретарь (умеет давать лапу)Чистильщик лица голья (работает в паре с заготовщиком черни)Чтец (сильно)Штамповщик ножек (а ручек?? И остальных частей тела?)Электрослесарь подземный (страшный зверь!)

----------

